# Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV



## Riddick1107 (3. Februar 2010)

*Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Hallo,
 suche ein BlueRay Laufwerk was ich sowohl als externes Laufwerk (z.B. per USB) für den PC nutzen kann, als auch als Stand Alone Laufwerk (BlueRay Player) für ein TV-Gerät nutzen kann. (HDMI)
 Kennt jemand so ein Gerät?
 Meine Suche war bisher erfolglos.
 Gruß


----------



## Schisshase (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Ein LW allein kann man an einen TV nicht anschließen. Wie soll denn der TV das abspielen können?
 Entweder ein LW oder einen Player. Oder über den PC am TV ansehen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Das müßte ja Quasi eine Multimedia-HDD mit BluRay-Laufwerk sein.... hab ich noch nie gesehen. Dürfte auch schwer sein, da externe BR-Laufwerke teurer sind als ein normale BR-player ^^


----------



## Riddick1107 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten, genau so meinte ich das, ein BlueRay Player den man sowohl als externes Laufwerk für den Pc nutzen kann und auch z.B. direkt über einen HDMI Anschluss an das TV Gerät.

 Ok, dann anderes gefragt, im Moment geh ich von meiner Nvidia GTX 280 per HDMI Kabel an meinen Fernseher (DVI auf HDMI Adapter), macht das nun einen Unterschied mit dem Adapter, ob ich BlueRay Filme vom PC aus schaue oder ist es besser direkt ein BlueRay Player zu benutzen (von der Qualität her)?
 Auf dem PC brauche ich ja dann denk ich mal eine bestimmte Software um BlueRays abzuspielen zu können oder geht das z.B. über den Mediaplayer von Windows?
 Danke schonmal.
 Gruß


----------



## Schisshase (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Die Qualität dürfte über einen BR Player etwas besser sein.
 Ob der WMP BR abspielen kann weiß ich nicht.
 Bedenkt man die Anschaffungskosten (LW + Abspielsoftware) kommt man mit einem richtigen Player sicher genauso teuer weg (evtl. sogar günstiger wenn man ein etwas älteres Modell nimmt).
 Die Abspielsoftware kann auch mal Streiken, beispielsweise wenn ein Film bestimmte Funktionen nützt welche die Software (noch) nicht unzerstützt (z. B. neuer Kopierschutz). Außerdem verbraucht ein Player wesentlich weniger Strom als ein PC und ist i. d. R. auch leiser.
 Ich persönlich bin der Meinung daß ein Player die bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## Riddick1107 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Externes BlueRay Laufwerk für PC und TV*

Ok, ich danke dir, habe mir einen Player ausgesucht, werde ihn mir dann bestellen.
 Danke.
 Gruß


----------

